# Which Aftershave do you use?



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Im currently using Gucci by Gucci. Coming to the end of it, which scent does everyone use?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Jean paul, hugo or bench lol


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

i use 212 men or Jean Paul Gaultier.

both very nice, drives the birds wild mate, im tellin you :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cool water - the birds LOVE IT!!!! oh nd it smells nice


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not sure but it's £2 quid in aldi's,gets the job done.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Boss bottled, or Hugo Boss Soul


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Izzy and Burberry touch


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

armani code, boss silver, cool water, all standard.

Givanchy (sp?) play is ace tho.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Also use CH 212 men. Citrussy but proper man smell.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Lynx java innit.

:tongue:

I have Jean Paul, Davidoff Cool water, Issy Miyake but I mainly use L'Eau Par Kenzo or DKNY Be delicious.


----------



## sheld87 (Jan 18, 2009)

Paca Raban 1million or Black XS, and sometimes Some Hugo boss and Dunhill X, What can i say i like to smell good haha


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

The distilled sweat of freshly deflowered puerto rican virgins


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Hugo Boss after i run out ill be going for paca raban 1 million..

blue jeans smells nice also, and its cheap lol


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

armani code, paco rabana black xs and ck in2u


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hugo Boss and Issy Miyake.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Davidoff Silver Shadow is also a favourite of mine


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Allure sport by chanel , Hugo Boss


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

allure chanel,, paco raban 1 million


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

boss

dunhill

joop


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

WD40 

Armani attitude extreme

lacost red

davidoff adventure


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Gucci by Gucci.

BVLGARI - AQVA.

Selection of Hugo Boss fragrances.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Armani Code

Marc Jacobs


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

prada but if you go slightly over on the spray your eyes will bleed where its quite strong


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Diesel - Only the Brave

Armani Code

Hugo Boss

Armani Acqua Di Gio


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

izy miakie expensive but the bollox:cool2:
​


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

sex panther by odeon...........

it has bits of real panther in it.

60% of the time it works every time

its pungent!

Stings the nostrils

:innocent:


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Chanel allure sport, the women love it


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Tap water.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I also occasionally use malt vinegar.....sends em wild!!

thats the smell of desire me lady.....


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Have a few but normaly use joop or coolwaters.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

right guard


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Joop and D&G Masculine.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

D&G the one, hugo boss (silver ball one), cool water, jean paul but mainly 1 million


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Either Burberry The Beat or Zegna. Zegna is my favourite but pretty hard to get hold of


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

The ones that have always got comments from the women over the years are:

1. Farenheit

2. Cool Waters

3. Issey Miyake

But they're all too common these days, I like to find a newish one that's barely been discovered yet, which is why I'm not revealling my current find.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Acqua Di Parma currently


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Burbery summer

Armani code

Vera wang


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Armani code/diamonds.

Joop

CK be


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

armani code is the dady imo.

i also like some joop, diesel fuel for life and also currently using 1 mill paco rabanne.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Issey Miyake

OR

Sculpture


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

FARENHEIT !!


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

1 mill paco rabanne

Awsome stuff


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

R84 said:


> Acqua Di Parma currently


very nice, distinguished taste:thumbup1:

i use Jicky or Tom Ford


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> *Allure sport by chanel* , Hugo Boss


Ditto


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Hugo Boss

Joop (the old one, so nice girls love it)


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

That one million all the chaves around my way wear it, id stay well clear.

I like paul smith and the new diesel 'only the brave'


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Armani Acqua Di Gio, thats a proper fanny magnet lol

Armani Diamonds is great too


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Old Spice


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hollister


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Guys....try some soap and water:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously as a lady I love a guy that smells good...fave smell for a bloke at the mo is Prada Amber.

But these are great too:-

Antaeus by Chanel is a great classic

Fahrenheit By Dior

A Men Thierry Mugler


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Acqua Di Gio, sean john, isey miyake, boss botteled, lacoste


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

R84 said:


> Acqua Di Parma currently


Which one?


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Versace Blue Jeans, Cool Waters, Burberry Touch, Kouros & Dior Farenheit


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

cerutti 1881... it must smell like cat food though... it gets all the 'pussy' over


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

sean john unforgivable :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

One by Paco Rabanne, discontinued now though. Eau De Paco Rabanne.

Paco XS, Paco Ultraviolet, Armani Code, Armani He. Ralph Lauren, Polo Blue.

Semper Fi.


----------

